# Cycling skirts/shirts that look like eveningwear?



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Not sure exactly what they're called but when you get off your bike your cycling clothes basically look like you're ready to go out to a nice dinner. Seriously - there were some people on RAGBRAI that were wearing them all week. I kept wondering how they rode in eveningwear until I realized they were cycling attire.

What brands do you ladies use? GF wants to buy some.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you thinking of skorts? Check out http://www.teamestrogen.com for a nice selection.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ya know, these are nice.

http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?item_no=1823


.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Tennis dress maybe?


----------



## technotart (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheila Moon used to make some cycling wear that would pass for a cocktail dress - little flippy skirts and matching halter tops. You might do a google search for that company.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*She still does*

Sheila Moon still makes cute little skirts.

Not the best picture but you can get the idea.

http://www.influence-tech.com/Catal...d-44ec-b4b7-2059bae59aaa&Type=PN&Currency=USD

It is lighter and floatier than the Terry skirts.

Barb


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

REI has their Novara wraps on sale now. www.rei-outlet.com and www.rei.com or your local REI store. I saw some this weekend for $15.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

<o></o><o>.....
</o>


----------



## i-swim (Aug 14, 2007)

Sheila Moon's skirts are GORGEOUS! Fun colors/prints, light and airy mesh fabric, super comfy, and like all of her other clothes, DESIGNED FOR WOME 

You can find them at www.sheilamoon.com


----------

